# SYMPTOMS OF ECTOPIC PREGNANCY



## Gizmo100 (Sep 29, 2004)

I tested yesterday and I am 4 weeks pregnant.

Only problem is that I occasionally through the day (3 times) get pains in my lower tum especially a pain at left overy more so than right.  I am now worried it might be an ectopic because when I look on the net thats one of the symptoms along wth lower back ache which I have.  

I know I shouldnt have started looking into this but I called the hospital and they said it was normal?  

Any advice gratefully received.

Gizmo100


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Pains in lower tum are comman in normal pregnancies aswell so I wouldn´t say that ectopic is occuring, plus it is very early for any symptoms to occur, they normally happen a little later on. I think it is more likely that the pains are linked with your body responding to the pregnancy hormone and causing ligament to give a little which causes aches and pains.
Also if you have just had fresh IVF/ICSI cycle then the ovaries are still trying to settle down and pregnancy hormone makes that whole process take longer.

Ruth


----------



## Gizmo100 (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks Ruth

UR a star!  I was really worried last night and you have put me at ease.  When you go through this you just think the worse because you desperately although you desperately want a good outcome.  Without giving TMI I have had a lot of wind ( I mean big style!!!) which I never get so I have been advised to start eating more fibre.

Many thanks

Gizmo100


----------



## Kelly M (May 8, 2004)

Hi Gizmo100,

First of all Congratulations!!
I just wanted to try and put your mind at rest if I can, I was really worried about the same thing a week or so after getting my positive test (especially as I have had an ectopic before too) as I started to get uncomfy pains on one side.  Because of my history I asked for an early scan which revealed Bubs was right there in the right place and the ovary was very enlarged on that side due to the stimming injections which still hang around in your system and you may still have some large follies - I had one that was still 36mm!!! So that is very likely to be causing the same pains for you.  But my Nurse said there was nothing to worry about at  all and is really common to experience twinges and the odd pain after all we have put our ovaries through.  But it is all such a worry as we go through so much to get here!

Hope that can help to put your mind at rest, but if not, I'm sure you could always ask for an early scan.  Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!
Kelly x


----------

